# Fitting a roof rack



## timtimpeggy (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm going to france this summer and want to fit some roof bars to my 20 yr old Hymer Camp 64 so I can take a canadian canoe. I have some bars and was thinking of fixing some angle alliminium to the roof and bolting the uprights and bars too it. Anyone had any experience of doing this and got any tips? I was thinking of just drilling and screwing onto the frame beneath the outer skin and using Sikaflex to seal it. I'm obviously worried about compromising the watertightness of the van and the rack not being strongly enough attached and coming of (with canoe!) on the motorway.
Any advice gratefully received.
Tim


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 4, 2012)

Fiamma have now made a specific kayak/canoe roof rack if its of any interest, details below

Fiamma Carry Kayak. Kayak Rack

Peter


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2012)

i assume you'll use a fairly heavy angle ally,3mm at least.when you place it on the roof can you drill right through the roof rib into a cupboard?then you could use coach bolts to hold the angle.sikaflex all round should waterproof ok


----------



## timtimpeggy (Feb 5, 2012)

*thanks for the info!*

Thanks for the replies. I'll look at both options
Tim


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 5, 2012)

What's the roof made of? Anything like a roof rail? Any hardpoints on the roof? Putting a screw into an alloy sandwich is asking for trouble... bolts right through with a doubler plate on both sides and a spacer tube in the foam would be the usual way. You could also bond and rivet a doubler on to the roof and fix to that. I always tie down front and rear just in case.


----------



## timtimpeggy (Feb 5, 2012)

*bolting through*



Mastodon said:


> What's the roof made of? Anything like a roof rail? Any hardpoints on the roof? Putting a screw into an alloy sandwich is asking for trouble... bolts right through with a doubler plate on both sides and a spacer tube in the foam would be the usual way. You could also bond and rivet a doubler on to the roof and fix to that. I always tie down front and rear just in case.



I think there's a timber frame on the outside edge of the roof otherwise I think it's an alloy sandwich, as you suggest. That's what I'm worried about. I'm hoping to screw into the frame part on the outside edge otherwise I'll bolt through as you suggest.
cheers


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 7, 2012)

timtimpeggy said:


> I think there's a timber frame on the outside edge of the roof otherwise I think it's an alloy sandwich, as you suggest. That's what I'm worried about. I'm hoping to screw into the frame part on the outside edge otherwise I'll bolt through as you suggest.
> cheers



Sometimes you can spot internal reinforcements if you get the light right. Tapping with a coin works too. Bolting through a wooden frame sounds sensible.


----------



## yzbob (Feb 10, 2012)

also think about airflow on the roof, roof racks devastate your fuel consumption.
an empty roof rack on a car takes about 15% off it! or should that be add?? you know what i mean!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 10, 2012)

yzbob said:


> also think about airflow on the roof, roof racks devastate your fuel consumption.
> an empty roof rack on a car takes about 15% off it! or should that be add?? you know what i mean!



Strangely, my vauxhall midi gave better mpg with a 16' canoe on the roof. Make sure you mount them facing fore and aft or you'll look like the coolest thing in the Burger King carpark...


----------



## romakayak (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a Citroen Romahome C15 d 1989  and I carry a 18 foot sea kayak. I used industrial adhesive to secure 6 6 ft lengths of skirting board to the roof, extremely strong. At the end of ech roof bar there is a stainless steel plate with 8 screws securely holding them to the wood. The bars bar bolt with 2 bolts on each end of the bar feet.
This has proved to be very strong inded. The kayak sits in a specially made cradle that is bolted to the bars. The front arms of the cradle rotate so I can lift the front up first and then the back without ever having to hold all the the kayak above my head at once. A small step ladder helps  me secure the straps and this system has been to the south of France and back several times with no worries of any kind and speeds up to 60 mph.

I can add pics if you wish


----------



## Viktor (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good job romakayak....personally as I'm not familiar with the adhesive in question I wouldn't have generally thought of that solution (using an adhesive) for fear of it eventually failing.


----------



## kangooroo (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd like to see the pics - assuming you won't be using it next month?

J uses the Kari-tek system on his Berlingo and that works well with the advantage that up to 3 kayaks are loaded from the side and then slid into place on the roof.


----------

